# I find myself carrying pepper spray more, and firearms less, for my EDC



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've mostly switched away from carrying a firearm with me on a daily basis, in favor of pepper spray... Spice, the wife, is also in the same boat as I am.

I'm not saying that I am recommending that others do this, I've just found that in my situation it's much less of a hassle and overall I am more protected... here's why... 

My work situation that has me going in and out of "gun-free" zones a LOT... not just gun-free zones, but gun-free zones patrolled by police & a lot of schools. Obviously, I cannot carry a firearm (if I were caught not only would I have legal troubles, I would be fired) but I can carry pepper spray. I am quite often in a huge hurry (let's just say the job is time-compressed... get in, get out and get on the road) and have, in the past, been standing talking to a school principal & security officer as part of my job when I realize I have something I really shouldn't in my pocket... that's bad. So, to carry before, I had to remember to disarm every time I left the car. This was 1) a pain and 2) left me unprotected.

Additionally, I work for a company that has me traveling, a lot, into Illinois. My CCW permit doesn't cover Illinois, so... there's that. 

Pepper spray is the new plan. I can carry it anywhere (here, check what state laws apply to where you are) legally. I keep my gun in my car. At work, I keep a gun in a pistol safe attached to my desk (out of sight) and locked up, so I am armed traveling and at work.

My spray of choice is the Kimber Pepper Blaster. There are other types that I am sure are as good if not better, but I like how this fits in my pocket and how it works.

Thoughts & comments? Questions? Suggestions?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If it fits your needs and concerns go with it. 
You do have a hard situation to deal with. 
I am told that bear sprays are more effective.

I am glad I never had to work within those parameters.
I have never run into any public gun free zones in my circle of travel, if I did I would ignore them, shooting galleries IMO.
A muzslime turd was planning to shoot up a mall I frequent, that is enough for me to ignore. 
I do have a CC, and it is the only way to go.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Test spray it from time to time and keep an eye on the expiration date and you'll be OK. I can carry a gun in gun free zones but I understand the dilemma. The gun free zones do little more than make a soft target a sitting duck.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good luck. That sucks that you have to go into so many gun free zones. IMO pepper spray is not that effective but it's better than nothing. I used to carry it to use on aggresive dogs when I lived in the city. I have considered getting a large can of bear spray for the truck lately for the same reason and possible crowd control.

No idea what your skill level is so this may be an unnecessary suggestion, but if you don't have much fightin experience you might consider signing up for a martial arts/ self defense class. Krav Maga is a good one and many places have adults only sessions, even for beginners. It's also great exercise. Spice could join you too.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I find that pepper spray is less hassle to have on me at all times. I even drilled a hole in my walking stick and put a piece of leather through the hole and put my pepper spray on that. That is why I had it at the fireworks display. Don't get me wrong I also have a handgun close by when possible. I will say be careful where you take it, don't forget you have it on you. I ended up getting searched and a guard was putting his hands in places that he should have placed a ring on my finger first. LOL I forgot I had it when I went to the court house and they "do not take kindly to people trying to smuggle pepper spray".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> If it fits your needs and concerns go with it.
> You do have a hard situation to deal with.
> I am told that bear sprays are more effective.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the People's Republic of Illinois and most local school board's don't agree with what we want... which is constitutional carry CC everywhere. I REALLY hate going to Illinois, but the law is the law and this is what I can do.

I agree that bear spray is more effective, but cans of bear spray are big... the pepper blaster is quite small and light and slips into a pocket, and also doesn't print as a gun on the outside.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is a difficult dilemna.

I wonder if some of the school zones are listed as "Weapons Free Zones" and if Pepper Spray in a container that looks like a gun would be considered unlawful and get you in the same amount of trouble as a firearm? Remember all the stupid cases where young children in schools brought wooden guns or even food shaped like a gun (pop tart?) yet the still got suspended or maybe even had some legal trouble? 

I don't have a good answer. 

When Mrs S and I want to have a dinner out and I may want to have a drink or two, I never carry even though I know my Blood Alcohol Level is within the legal limit, but should something happen I'm worried that I would find myself in more trouble maybe? I don't need a felony charge.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looks like it's a good choice. The only drawback is that it's a shot and not a stream. But it's highly concentrated and has a great shelf life. Sells around 30 bucks on amazon and you can get a holster for it. Here is a video of a guy getting hit by it. First shot in the chest and it started bothering him. Second shot in the face with safety glasses and he sure was in some PAIN. LOL.






Looks like it has a decent spread pattern so a face shot shouldn't be too difficult and you get 2 chances.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You're certainly in a bind.
Personally, I wouldn't go with a 2 shot pepper gun as my alternative to a firearm.
A foam or stream of Fox Labs would be more adaptable to multiple threats.
If I ever considered giving up 15 shots for just 2, I'd consider getting my head checked.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Same boat here, travel to multiple states daily, put Fox streaming pepper spray on my GO bag. It is in the webbing on the outside, I just need to remember where it is located when I need it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maybe you should consider a tazer as a backup to this. The sprays don't put em down hard like thousands of volts of electricity will.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't like the two shots, but I like that I can carry it at work without it being a felony - even bear spray is not allowed last time I read it. The Kimber fits in the hand well; no fumbling to make sure the spray bottle is oriented correctly as I have had with other sprays.

One additional advantage of the Kimber: It's so light I could attach a holster for it to the top inside of my bag. When I want it, I don't have to dig for it, and with the bag on my shoulder the holster is right under my hand and oriented for an efficient draw. That's a Big bonus in my eyes.

I'd rather be able to carry a real firearm; but it is what it is and a lot better than nothing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have blackhawk! Spray in my truck.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Maybe you should consider a tazer as a backup to this. The sprays don't put em down hard like thousands of volts of electricity will.


No help. In Illinois having a Taser or stun gun within 1,000 feet of a school or a school bus is illegal. Seriously, if you are walking down the street with a Taser (BTW you have to have their dumb-ass FOID card to even carry one, even if you are not a resident) and a school bus stops at a stop light within 1000 feet of you, you just committed a Class A misdemeanor. I hate Illinois, but my job takes me there (often at all hours of the night).

In Missouri (where I live), I can carry one either concealed or open carry, but they are REALLY hard to conceal and I would be fired from my job if I walked into a local school or courthouse packing a stun-gun on my hip. Guaranteed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your not going to like my answer. If your so worried about your life and safety find a new job. Pretty simple.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think, given your circumstance, your choice may be the best option.I rarely work with schools but I do a lot of business with cities so I occasionally have to leave my weapon in the car. This worries me on several levels but I can eliminate one worry by carrying spray. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Your not going to like my answer. If your so worried about your life and safety find a new job. Pretty simple.


It's not really like that, perhaps I am not clear in my reasoning behind carrying. My job puts me in no more danger than anybody else's, and less than many...

I don't dislike your answer, not at all, I asked for opinions, one learns more from people who have differing/opposing opinions than from just listening to one side of anything. I am not saying I agree with your answer, but I do see what you are saying and it's a valid point of view...

I don't think you have nailed it on the head, though... I am much more in danger of a traffic accident than being attacked, but having said that I drive a safe vehicle, I wear my seat belt, I do my best to be careful.

I often have to go to Illinois for non-work reasons as well (family obligations, my family still lives in the People's Republic), so this is both a work and non-work issue, I wasn't clear about that.

I'm not "worried" about my safety, I am simply wanting to be prepared if a bad situation arises.

As far as the wife goes, well... we take what precautions we can and deal with the fact that there are risks in life that one must face.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

dude you do what you feel you need to-for me I carry with or without a permit.
IL-MO-KS-NYC-DC I play the honey badger card all day long.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> I play the honey badger card all day long.


:Confuse:
Eh... what?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I'm in a similar situation where I do not carry my firearm at all times. From driving on base and schools I find myself not always carrying my concealed due to regulations and laws that I do not want to break. Pepper spray seems a smart solution as a deterrent to threats. Taser may be another suggestion; but normally the same bans on firearms may also apply to tasers (don't know on this).... I personally carry a Katana around with me looking for Duncan McLoud.... 



Medic33 said:


> dude you do what you feel you need to-for me I carry with or without a permit.
> IL-MO-KS-NYC-DC I play the honey badger card all day long.


 ??






??


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> :Confuse:
> Eh... what?


Yeah, that one stumped me a bit too...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

On another note, I have a good friend who is EXCEEDINGLY opposed to guns. She's a mom of a 5-year-old, and absolutely, positively will NOT have a gun in her house.

Because she lives in a city that has a high crime rate, I was able to convince her and her husband to have SOME home protection. They bought 3 cans of bear spray, one kept right inside the door (in a hidden area that is easy to reach), one in the living room and one in their bedroom. I also taught them things like "leave your car spare car key fobs in your bedroom, so if you hear somebody trying to break in you can punch the panic keys on both vehicles" and adding motion sensor lights.

Anyway, this spring, the kiddo was playing in the yard when a large German Shepard ran into the yard barking and snarling at her son. She was standing in the doorway watching, and was able to grab the bear spray before running out to protect the kid.

Doggie got a face load of bear spray and it was instantly stopped from attacking... as the dog thrashed on the ground she called the cops, who came and called animal control and took the beast away. 

She hasn't seen it back since.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 12033


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You have to be careful because some states treat the sprays and tasers just like a gun. In Washington you need a concealed pistol permit to carry either one concealed and while you can carry a gun openly, you cannot carry spray or a taser openly.
The best alternative is to carry a small can of wasp spray. It will shoot 20 feet and will blind an attacker until they get medical care. It is NOT considered a "dangerous weapon" while the others are.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My lady friend who often works late shifts came in one night (she has a key) unannounced at about 2 am. The front door opening woke me and I pulled the pistol from the nightstand. I couldn't get out of bed quickly and quietly since my legs were tangled in the sheets so I'm just sitting up in the bed with the pistol pointed up toward the ceiling. 

There is a night-light in the living room. Fortunately I could see her hairstyle backlit as she walked toward the open bedroom door. I now keep pepper spray in the nightstand next to the pistol.
Thank God I didn't shoot. Pepper spray at least will help assure I don't shoot someone important to me by mistake. 

She will NEVER come over again late at night without calling first.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If my girl friend showed up late at night - my wife would shoot her!  with MY gun!


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

This might be kinda stupid but it is a question as well as maybe some good info for all. So here goes. In regards to the bear spray and the wasp spray. Isn't there that clause on the back that says use of this product in a way it wasn't designed for blah blah blah...I know it is a long shot but couldn't that get you in trouble also. I know that it is probably a long shot but heck robbers can sue for cutting there arm on a window they broke to rob you. Just a thought


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

duncan1371 said:


> This might be kinda stupid but it is a question as well as maybe some good info for all. So here goes. In regards to the bear spray and the wasp spray. Isn't there that clause on the back that says use of this product in a way it wasn't designed for blah blah blah...I know it is a long shot but couldn't that get you in trouble also. I know that it is probably a long shot but heck robbers can sue for cutting there arm on a window they broke to rob you. Just a thought


People can sue over anything. Doesn't mean they'll win (and with local juries here; I doubt they'd win). Even so, Don't Care. Rather be alive and well and having my insurance company pay off on the umbrella policy than not having been armed in any situation that would cause *me* to shoot somebody.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Rather be judged by 12 then carried by 6. I feel the same I just figured I would ask/say something about it. Never hurts to think about something from all angles.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I've mostly switched away from carrying a firearm with me on a daily basis, in favor of pepper spray... Spice, the wife, is also in the same boat as I am.
> 
> I'm not saying that I am recommending that others do this, I've just found that in my situation it's much less of a hassle and overall I am more protected... here's why...
> 
> ...


I've taken a different road. I now often carry pepper spray IN ADDITION to a firearm.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like pepper spray. I don't think it's necessarily going to help in all situations but in a lot of cases it won't hurt.

When I was younger before I could carry a firearm I had a bottle of Sabre with me almost always. I actually used it once on a drunken idiot one night. It was my 19th birthday and I stopped for gas on my way home that night. 

A guy approached and started asking for money and whatnot. He starts getting pushy and wouldn't quit. He starts asking for my wallet and eventually I pushed him away, took the spray out and nailed him with a generous amount. 

He was drunk, not yet violent but he wasn't getting the message and was seemingly trying to snatch my wallet so I let it rip.

He backed off, staggered a bit, kept rubbing his eyes... all while cursing at me. He seemed pretty disoriented and quite drunk so I think he gave up. I didn't waste anytime and took off.

It seemed to take the fight out of him. But like I said, it may not work well every time. People are different, ymmv. 

With that said, I still carry some when walking the dog or want something to deploy perhaps before a gun in some instances.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

If you're planning on doing pepper spray, DO NOT GET AEROSAL, get streaming that has a sticky component to it. Like silly string. Should not blow back onto you but YMMV.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are defending yourself from a violent or an attack that might become violent and the wasp spray is what you have then I doubt you will suffer a law suit.
The key here is that it is not regulated like pepper spray, tasers or a gun. It is often more effective than all but the gun.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

my gf carries pepper spray. plus she's pretty skilled in martial arts so im comfortable when she's going out by herself or with her friends. she always laughs and says she'll use the spray first and then takes the time to seriously beat the bad guys up..haha. tough girl..
im not a tiny fella, far from it..but i got no special martial arts skills.i might throw a punch or two if it comes to that..but just to bring the message over more clearly i carry a short-bladed hunting knife as my edc. thats within the legal length here and i can take it anywhere.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

To any who are considering carrying pepper spray, be sure to start shaking the can the moment you *think* it might be needed.
Without being mixed, a can of pepper spray will separate, and the portion that rises won't be nearly as potent, and may actually only invigorate the attacker.
Shake vigorously before use.


----------

